# What Is Depression Like?  By Mizibunk



## pgbthewriter (Sep 4, 2015)

Depression is like Depression.

It can feel like you are walking in the darkness while everybody else is walking in the light
It can feel like everybody else “gets it” while you are blind
It can seem you are alone, no matter how many people are around you
It can seem you are just too much trouble for other people to care

You might lose interests in things that you used to enjoy
You might lose touch with those around you
You might say things you would normally keep to yourself, in your own head
You might say you want to be alone, when really all you want is to be close to people

People might describe you as:
Moody
Sad
Angry
Tense
Withdrawn
Aggressive
Negative

Sometimes you might get angry about things that don’t really matter
Sometimes you might cry for no reason
Sometimes you could have a good day, that does not mean you are better
Sometimes you could see some light in between all the darkness

More than anything Depression steals your hope
Your hope that you will ever get better
Your hope that things will ever improve
Your hope that this will not last forever

Depression is like Depression.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Sep 4, 2015)

Those words make some neat little rows there.


I don't know if I love or hate this. I would love to hear a comment from someone who actually critiques poetry properly.


6.5/10


----------



## escorial (Sep 4, 2015)

Read like a piece from a journal...I enjoyed it....I would alter the title to..something more general..eg..what is depression like for some,me....ect...


----------



## Darkkin (Sep 4, 2015)

pgbthewriter said:


> Depression is like Depression.  The title has me a little baffled, how is a noun its own simile?
> 
> In poetry, while repeating lines like this can serve a purpose, here, they obscure the imagery and compact the stanzas, making for a dense, heavy read.  Focus on the imagery, the emotions, _your_ emotions.  Try not to be quite so clinical, yes, you are talking about a psychological disorder, but you still have to make a connection with the reader.
> 
> ...



Factually it is very sound.  Almost too sound and therein lies the crux of your issue.  Poetry is about the fluidity and syntax of language.  It should flow and is far more abstract than nonfiction.  You need to relax the stanzas and let your own style stretch.  Right now, this is sounding like a psychology text.  Excellent in technical writing, not so much in a poetry construct.  You have a plethora of material to work with and good concepts, just shake it up a bit more.

- Darkkin, the Tedious


----------



## Nellie (Sep 4, 2015)

Like Darkkin said, this is poetry, not wikipedia. This verse:



> People might describe you as:
> Moody
> Sad
> Angry
> ...



sounds like it came directly from the DSM. I know, I suffer from depression as well and I've written poems about it, too. Needs more imagery. Express how you feel, instead of saying your moody, or sad, or angry. What caused these feelings, what did you do, did you feel this for days, months, years? 
And the last line:


> Depression is like Depression.



doesn't express much. What is depression? You didn't really answer the question, IMO. You gave us a lot of info, so you do have a lot to work with.


----------



## pgbthewriter (Sep 6, 2015)

Thank you all for the excellent feedback.

The first and last lines were written that way to make it clear that the only thing depression is like is depression. It was written from the point of view of depression as a general overview and not so much about me personally which might be the reason for the "disconnect". It was not meant to be overly technical or clinical, just about how I have felt so that other people can have some understanding of what depression is about. In the past I have written about depression in a more personal sense.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 6, 2015)

From someone who deals with the depressive disorder- dysthymia - all you forgot was how depression effects reality. With things like- where at times, it may seem or feel as if everybody hates you / nobody likes you when that's not real. It's the deceptive side of depression.


----------



## pgbthewriter (Sep 6, 2015)

MzSnowleopard said:


> From someone who deals with the depressive disorder- dysthymia - all you forgot was how depression effects reality. With things like- where at times, it may seem or feel as if everybody hates you / nobody likes you when that's not real. It's the deceptive side of depression.



That is very true and something I continue to struggle with myself


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 6, 2015)

That's not to say everyone with symptoms from the list have depression. I've known people who were just angry, resentful people, with a negative complex- if they would just let go of their need to be right, they'd be happier people- and easier to be around.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Sep 6, 2015)

MzSnowleopard said:


> That's not to say everyone with symptoms from the list have depression. I've known people who were just angry, resentful people, with a negative complex- if they would just let go of their need to be right, they'd be happier people- and easier to be around.



From someone who's depression takes that exact form, sadly, no amount of mental effort can correct it. Much like every form of depression, you can't simply 'cheer up.' 

Humility does help though. Thanks to my upbringing, I have no problem admitting to being wrong. xD I'm grateful for it. 

'Twas a good piece, Pgb. 

It flowed nicely and rang true.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 6, 2015)

I get that Crowley, I do. I'm just saying that there are folks out there who, thought they may have a few of the symptoms- it doesn't mean they are depressed. The folks like this that I have known all had one thing in common- the persistent and dominate need to be right. Dr. Phil would call them "right fighters". And they'd be happier if they got over this.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Sep 6, 2015)

MzSnowleopard said:


> I get that Crowley, I do. I'm just saying that there are folks out there who, thought they may have a few of the symptoms- it doesn't mean they are depressed. The folks like this that I have known all had one thing in common- the persistent and dominate need to be right. Dr. Phil would call them "right fighters". And they'd be happier if they got over this.



Aye. :thumbl: That describes many people I know! Hahaha. They're not depressed, they'll just be damned if someone proves them wrong. It's very sad, and something I strive very hard to avoid.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 6, 2015)

It's one of the reasons I had to cut loose a few people- like Beta Bob, one of my offline Beta readers for Zodiac.


----------



## PaintYourReality (Sep 8, 2015)

Others have said similar things, but I want to reiterate and offer some additional support for the point being made. Depression is a super personal and painful thing, and as a writer, it is our job to make the emotions flow through the words and right into the soul of the reader. I am really in favor of writing about painful and hard-to-discuss topics, especially mental health issues because there is such a negative stigma in response to psychological abnormalities. (I am studying psychology). Writing is such a powerful tool that has the potential to influence so many people, so we need to ensure that our words and images touch the hearts of those who read our writings. 

Depression is so incredibly difficult, as are all mental issues, because the person suffering is suffering from an invisible disorder, and they are at war with themselves. Expand on the imagery. Let the pain and hopelessness that you're talking about flow into your words. 

I can't wait to see more!


----------



## pgbthewriter (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks for all the great feedback. I will post some more of my writing pieces shortly


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 22, 2015)

pgb... now, tell me how depression rules YOU...how depression set YOU apart and isolates YOU... I know.. we all know about depression.. but I Don't know about YOUR pain, your struggle, your story.. make this personal... stop distancing yourself from your pain... share that with me...you have all the skill you need, you are a poet.. set your words free... don't be afraid..


----------



## pgbthewriter (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for the encouragement. I am working on a new piece along those lines..


----------



## Firemajic (Sep 22, 2015)

I am looking forward to reading your work and getting to know you as a poet...unchain yourself.. don't hold back..


----------



## pgbthewriter (Sep 23, 2015)

Here is my latest piece, written from a more personal angle.

http://www.writingforums.com/threads/160365-My-Depression-By-Mizibunk?p=1912103#post1912103


----------



## Taylor (Jul 9, 2021)

The poem is very moving. But I agree with what others have said.  It sounds more informative and could be more abstract.   You captured the feeling well though.


----------

